# How to tell if bathtub is acrylic or fiberglass?



## word2yamutha

Hello. I'm not sure where I was suppose to post this in the forums so my best guess was here. I have a tub/shower combo with some hairline cracks in it that I need to repair. I was wondering if there is a way to tell if the material is acrylic or fiberglass so I can determine the correct repair procedure. Thanks


----------



## PoleCat

Fiberglass has a reek to it. If you are familiar with that particular bouquet then a close olfactory examination will tell you.


----------



## word2yamutha

I never know fiberglass had a bad smell to it. I honestly don't smell anything because I just cleaned it. Is there any other way to tell?


----------



## user1007

Fiberglass would display what the name suggests if you were to look at in on edge. Either resin and fiberglass cloth or matting is laid up in a mold or more likely for a tub surround, a slurry is sprayed into one over a gel coat layer.

An acrylic tub and surround would be vacuumed formed over a mold and would be formed out of a sheet of plastic.


----------



## ddawg16

You need to find a cut opening.....fiberglass will have a few fibers....acrylic will be smoother.

If you can see under it....it's real obvious.....the underside will look like a bunch of straw compacted if it's FG


----------



## word2yamutha

Well there is no way to get behind it. So Im clueless on what to do


----------



## PoleCat

You can take off a knob and the escutcheon plate behind it then you will be able to examine the edge of the cut hole.


----------



## joecaption

If it's cracking it's from the tub not being supported properly.
Applying some form of coating is not going to do anything.


----------



## word2yamutha

PoleCat said:


> You can take off a knob and the escutcheon plate behind it then you will be able to examine the edge of the cut hole.


Lol not sure why I didn't think of that:laughing: Thanks


----------



## word2yamutha

Turn out to be fiberglass. Any products you guys recommend to fix it?


----------



## alexjoe

Yeah definitely you can...


----------

